# Choices, choices, choices...



## SolaScriptura (Jan 11, 2006)

Hmmm. 
I'm thinking of taking either exegesis of Gen 12-50 or exegesis of James. I can't take both. What would you recommend?

(I really wish I could take NT Theology with Schreiner, but it meets the exact same time as my preaching class... and I need that preaching class to graduate.)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 11, 2006)

At this point its a question of proficiency.
Which language do you:
1) need the most work in? You should move up.
or
2) like the most? You may soar.
or
3) Which study do you think will be the most benefit to you from a spiritual standpoint?
or
4) Which study may be the most fertile ground for practical utility in your first call?
or
5) Which study will be most valuable for preparation for ordination?


All these questions you can use as goals for whichever one you pick. But maybe these questions will help you in the initial pick too?

6) If you are expecting distractions in your final semester, you may just want to choose the one you think will be the least taxing...

[Edited on 1-12-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Preach (Jan 12, 2006)

Ben, who do you have for preaching? My first preaching course was with Prof. Mark Howell and my 2nd class was with Dr. York


----------

